# Wenford Dries, Cornwall



## highcannons (Jan 30, 2011)

The planning permission for this place is finally going up in front of the local council. Dunno what the outcome will be 'cos of the bats and toads....also seems a funny place to put 30 odd houses.....but who knows! You can view the stuff at http://planning.cornwall.gov.uk:8181/rpp/index.asp?caseref=E1/2010/00455 I think there is still plenty of time to visit....


----------

